# Martin Warthog?



## Robe1066 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello! New to the Forum. I have an older bow that I think is a Martin Warthog but I'm not 100% sure. Is there a way to ID this bow? It has several numbers scribed on the limbs and riser. One is 2430 WHD 8705; and the other is CLX 85280HV. I would certainly appreciate any help in my attempt to ID this beautiful old compound bow.


----------



## Neumeier (Nov 14, 2009)

You may want to check eBay...there is a Warthog for sale and in the description the seller describes numbers inscribed on the bow. The seller may be of some help. The photos of this bow are a bit dark but may also help.


----------



## Howattman54 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep, that's a Warthog. The 2430 was the model number, and the 8705 is the serial number. Based on the serial#, your bow as made in 1988.

(They were made by Damon Howatt Archery and sold by Martin, by the way...:wink

Howattman


----------

